# New home owner



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

In the process of closing on my first home and just looking for any input on saving a few bucks. I'm buying the house alone so money is tight! I'm not cheap enough to buy a stained mattress off Craigslist but just seeing if there are any deals out there I've overlooked on furnitue, cable, or any other house crap. My ex has all of "our" stuff. I know Lowe's does a 10% discount for veterans, but again, any input is greatly appreciated.

-T


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

If your decorating for that 1970's bachelor pad look......................

kitchen table - giant wooden wire spool 
shelving - milk crates and pine boards 
living room - old couch with quilt tucked in to cover holes
coffee table - lobster trap with glass top
bedroom bureau - any good find on trash day


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

It's not YOUR house until you rebuild an engine in the kitchen and have porn laying out in plain view


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Johnny Law said:


> It's not YOUR house until you rebuild an engine in the kitchen and have porn laying out in plain view


Nothing says "home" like rebuilding a carburetor on your kitchen table


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

I think Home Depot offers 10% off for veterans too. If you get a charge, they frequently have no interest deals if you spend over $299. I've used it when we've needed appliances or carpets. Just make sure you pay it off by the end of the promo period.

As MTC said, Kohls is great. If you spend more than $600 a year on your Kohl's charge (which isn't hard to do) you become a VIP and get extra coupons. I haven't used it yet, but sign up for the rewards program too and you'll get points that you can redeem. Sign up for e-mails and they'll send you at least one a day, so use an e-mail you don't mind getting a lot of e-mails to. Also, make sure you use the same e-mail for online shopping, coupons and the rewards program. It will confuse them if you don't. If you can, make some of your purchases when they're offering Kohl's cash and then go back when the Kohl's cash is valid and use it to buy more.

For Bed Bath & Beyond save the coupons you get in the mail and ask family & friends if they have any. The stores will let you use expired coupons. I save them when the come and always take extras to the store. You never know when you're going to run into someone who is decent and could use one. You can also use one per item. I've been told by some the limit is 5 and by others there is no limit. To maximize your savings, if you have them, use the $5 coupons for everything $15-25 and the 20% off for everything over $25.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies! I need to get a quote for home owners insurance now. I was going to go with USAA, but it looks like they may be on the expensive side when I asked around.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Johnny Law said:


> It's not YOUR house until you rebuild an engine in the kitchen and have porn laying out in plain view


I lived in a double wide in South Carolina with 2 other guys..that would of been an uprade to what we had going on down there!


----------



## Crazy Otto (Apr 4, 2009)

Amica. I've been with them 35 years. Never an issue with claims. Plus, they are a mutual company: the policyholders "own" the company. I usually get a rebate at the end of the year on my homeowners and auto policy.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

If you have AAA, call them and ask for a quote. When we switched to them for an agent, they gave us the choice of staying with the company we had or switching to one that had better rates. The only time I ever had a problem was when the bank sent the insurance payment to the wrong address and that was pretty easy to fix.


----------

